# Bench Grinder Refurb



## ducdon (Apr 13, 2019)

Scored an 8 inch bench grinder on Kijiji. American made Wissota Brand.  It was supremely dirty after decades in a farm welding shop.
Clean up, new power plug, machined some new tool rests and supports, one new wheel. I got me a good  commercial grade grinder for about $125 
all in. I'm pleased.


----------



## Janger (Apr 13, 2019)

I like the new tool rests.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 13, 2019)

Did it come with the stand?


----------



## ducdon (Apr 13, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Did it come with the stand?


NO. That was one I had another grinder on.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Apr 22, 2019)

What did you do with your old grinder?
Was it any good?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 22, 2019)

ducdon said:


> I got me a good  commercial grade grinder for about $125
> all in. I'm pleased.


Very nice.


----------



## ducdon (Apr 22, 2019)

TheLocalDrunk said:


> What did you do with your old grinder?
> Was it any good?


It's a Canadian Tire 6". I will re-purpose it to use with drill grinding attachment I got awhile ago.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Apr 23, 2019)

ducdon said:


> It's a Canadian Tire 6". I will re-purpose it to use with drill grinding attachment I got awhile ago.
> 
> View attachment 5051


That looks like an interesting rig


----------



## ducdon (Apr 23, 2019)

I'll post result when I get it working. May be awhile. I'm slow!


----------

